# Aerotank



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

Anybody know where i can get my hands on aerotank been trying to source one for awhile now with no luck at help. Any ideals where to look locally ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (6/2/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Anybody know where i can get my hands on aerotank been trying to source one for awhile now with no luck at help. Any ideals where to look locally ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



eciggies has the aerotank for R350


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

Since when 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (6/2/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Since when
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/KangerTech-Aero-Tank

Its been recent, since the beginning of this week I think.


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

Oh no wonder i missed... Was supposed to get one from digital berry for 280 due to me waiting for a week which is a great price....but sadly it got sold even tho i was promised it...guess il have to put out the extra bucks for this bad boy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

@BhavZ thanx just picked it up now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (6/2/14)

No prob man, glad I could help


----------



## Silver (10/2/14)

How you finding the aerotank @ProDiCaL ?


----------



## ProDiCaL (10/2/14)

@Silver1 To be honest im not fond of the design at all...i keep moving the air flow control valve unknowingly when holding my device.....seriously considering getting the nautilus


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (10/2/14)

It needs the clip type function on the nautilus to make it more effective but otherwise its pretty good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Ok thanks for the feedback. Good to know


----------

